# Marine Plywood



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get some marine plywood in the Metro Detroit area (I live in Harrison Twp) and the approximate cost?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would think that Public Lumber in Detroit may have it. And I haven't priced it recently but I think a safe estimate is going to be probably around $80 per sheet. 

Depending on what you're doing with it, standard exterior grade ply treated with an epoxy or fiberglass resin should do the job fine. We've hashed this over many times here and some say stick with marine ply but the majority (which I'm one of) will say just treat standard exterior ply and be done with it for about 1/3 the cost. Even if you do use marine grade, you're going to have to seal it to make it last. So the cost of sealing will apply to either material you use.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Just did a search and found a list of marine plywood dealers in Michigan. 

*Michigan *


Birmingham - Bryne Plywood, 2400 Coles St, 48008 - PW
Charlotte - Johnson's Workbench, 563 N Cochran, 48813 517/543 2727 - PW, L
Detroit - General Hardwood, 7201 E McNichols Rd, 48212 313/365 7733 - L
Detroit - Public Lumber Co., 1001 E. 7 Mile Rd, 313/891 7125 - PW (3 & 4mm okoume), L, Sitka spruce
Grand Rapids - Ton Tin Lumber, 565 Godfrey SW, 49503 616/774 9332 - PW, L
Grand Rapids - Johnson's Workbench, 1038 Burton SW 49509; 616/245 9545 - L, okoume pw
Highland - Armstrong Millworks, 3039 W. Highland Rd., 48357, [email protected] - Over 50 Kinds of Hardwood
St Clair Shores - Kler's Custom Woodwork, 28220 Harper St, 776 0533 - PW, L
Southfield - Northwestern Boats, 19740 W Ten Mile Rd, 48075 313/356 2477 - PW, L
Traverse City - Rare Earth Hardwoods, 6778 East Traverse Highway, 49684, 231/946 0043
As I suspected, Public Lumber does carry it but it's pricey!

John


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

wow....you're not kidding about that stuff being expensive. Thanks for the link and now I have some thinking to do:idea:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

you can use a good multi-ply plwood and coat it with epoxy resin. you want to use epoxy resin. not polyester. i use marinepoxy. you can order it here. http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?id=41&Marinepoxy


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

If you are planning on installing this plywood below the water line, I would not use anything but marine grade plywood. Exterior grade plywood has voids within the plys that could cause you a problem down the road where marine plywood cannot have voids(the hollow holes you may see when you cut the plywood).


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Is there a manns lumber around you?There is a manns lumber in trenton another place is in wyandotte called art crafters its on northline right across from 7/11.Art crafters for 1/2 is $78. and manns is I think it was $79. make sure you call before. Art crafters had to order mine still waiting its been a week they said 1 to 2 weeks.Manns in trenton had 2 sheets of 1/2 about a week ago.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Wolmanized lumber will most likely take care of any job you need to do dang near as well as marine grade will. 1/3 or less the cost also. Watch the your hardware choices also.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

The guy from Public lumber was a jerk, so I made some calls and found it at consumers lumber on Groesbeck. I'm going to use marine for the transom and regular wolmanized wood for the seats. Thanks for all the input


----------

